# Old Cinema / Theatre in Penal, Trinidad, West Indies



## Lightbuoy (Jan 29, 2009)

*Old Cinema / Theatre in Penal, Trinidad, West Indies*

Following-on from some excellent Reports in Trinidad by TriniPaul, I thought I'd add a few of this place. Access was not possible, and I'm only guessing about it's former use when open. For some reason (perhaps it's the materials used for Constructing this building), but it reminds me of the Art Deco Buildings up in Cuba.

Hope it's of interest 































Lb :jimlad:


----------



## Raz333 (Jan 29, 2009)

That looks so much like many of the prewar theaters we have round these parts. Some get turned into pool halls or small markets.


----------



## **suzy** (Jan 29, 2009)

I bet it looked amazing when it was open, did you not manage to get into the hall to see the stage? That would be some really cool pics.


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 29, 2009)

That is lovely. Fabulous grille work and general Art Decoishness. 
Nice find, Lb.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 29, 2009)

Raz333 said:


> That looks so much like many of the prewar theaters we have round these parts. Some get turned into pool halls or small markets.



If you've got any pics of these -would be good to see them 

Cheers,

Lb :jimlad:


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 29, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> That is lovely. Fabulous grille work and general Art Decoishness.
> Nice find, Lb.



Ta matey 

Art Decoishness -I'm liking that word -reckon it should have it's own Tag! 

Lb :jimlad:


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 29, 2009)

**suzy** said:


> I bet it looked amazing when it was open, did you not manage to get into the hall to see the stage? That would be some really cool pics.



Hi Suzy,

Unfortunately, I didn't have the time to look round the back for a way in, was just passing-by.

Thanks for your interest 

Lb :jimlad:


----------



## Trinpaul (Jan 29, 2009)

Ah yes, I recognise this one  If you drive around Trinidad there are a lot of old cinemas, a lot have been converted into Pentecostal churches, etc but the old ones (like this) all seem to have been built to a standard of sorts which is why they look very similar. It looks in good condition unlike most and you do have to be very careful when entering as you do not know what (or who) you will find........pipers and sprangers usually  

Nice set LB, where else have you been in the south lands  If you've been down to Pt. Fortin you will see what is left of the old Shell refinery. The area is now dominated by the Atlantic LNG trains.


----------



## Trinpaul (Jan 29, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> That is lovely. Fabulous grille work and general Art Decoishness.
> Nice find, Lb.



I'm guessing that this one (and many others) were built either during WW2 or soon after when we had a large US presence here.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 30, 2009)

Trinpaul said:


> Ah yes, I recognise this one  If you drive around Trinidad there are a lot of old cinemas, a lot have been converted into Pentecostal churches, etc but the old ones (like this) all seem to have been built to a standard of sorts which is why they look very similar. It looks in good condition unlike most and you do have to be very careful when entering as you do not know what (or who) you will find........pipers and sprangers usually
> 
> Nice set LB, where else have you been in the south lands  If you've been down to Pt. Fortin you will see what is left of the old Shell refinery. The area is now dominated by the Atlantic LNG trains.



Thanks TP 

Not really been to many other places yet (although a few old abandoned-looking places caught me eye). Been to Point Fortin a couple of times. The old Refinery sounds like a good'un. Have you been over to that one?

I am always wary about entering an old building, exactly for the reasons stated. On this occasion, it was the lack of time which prevented me from taking a sneek look-see inside though 

Lb :jimlad:

P.s. -interesting history about the possible WW2 U.S. Military connection.


----------



## Trinpaul (Jan 30, 2009)

Lightbuoy said:


> Thanks TP
> 
> P.s. -interesting history about the possible WW2 U.S. Military connection.



Oh yes, we had a large US military influence in Trinidad. If you remember, the deal that Churchill struck with the USA for the 50 old WW1 destroyers gave the US rights to establish bases in British colonies in the Caribbean. Trinidad perhaps had the most bases. 

I have a book with maps showing the bases as well as the ships sunk by U-Boats in the Trinidad sector during WW2. All the US aircraft carriers used to conduct their shakedown cruises in the Gulf of Paria and Merrill's Marauders trained in the swamps on the east coast. I'll scan a few of the maps, etc and post them.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 1, 2009)

Trinpaul said:


> Oh yes, we had a large US military influence in Trinidad. If you remember, the deal that Churchill struck with the USA for the 50 old WW1 destroyers gave the US rights to establish bases in British colonies in the Caribbean. Trinidad perhaps had the most bases.
> 
> I have a book with maps showing the bases as well as the ships sunk by U-Boats in the Trinidad sector during WW2. All the US aircraft carriers used to conduct their shakedown cruises in the Gulf of Paria and Merrill's Marauders trained in the swamps on the east coast. I'll scan a few of the maps, etc and post them.



I never knew that -thanks! 

Lb :jimlad:


----------



## Trinpaul (Feb 18, 2009)

The old cinema in Gasparillo. Unfortunately much more dirty and grotty than the one in Penal.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 24, 2009)

Wow, a great looking building all the same. Loving those roof support brackets.

Thanks TP


----------

